
BMW's new logo is atrocious - afrcnc
https://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/new_logo_for_bmw.php
======
BitwiseFool
I know it's probably a visual illusion, but does the center circle in the new
logo look slightly off? Like it's a few pixels too high?

------
uberman
I wonder how much they paid the consultants that came up with this thing that
looks like my kid did it after school.

